# Help with 15 HP Motor



## ober51 (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't know anything about anything, especially when it comes to motors. I got this one for 20 bucks, and I knew that I should buy it, lol. The guy said he thinks all dirt and mud got into the motor when he got stuck in a full moon low tide. If that's the case, what am I looking at in terms of repairs? What do I need done? I will have my brother and my gf's father look at it, but in your experience, how much is too much to fix these motors? I was told it was a 1970s. Again, not sure of much, just looking for some help. 

The Model Number: 154046 (I think, hard to read); Serial Number: E0010283

Here are some pics, I need to take the cowling off and take a few more. Thanks!


----------



## Ouachita (Apr 27, 2009)

Can't beat $20 for a project motor. One of those running around my parts would be around $250. If nothing else you will learn a lot about outboards by tearing into the thing. Try to see if you can pickup a shop manual for the motor before you get started. Since, you are unfamiliar with them I would also suggest taking lots of pictures as you disassemble things (carbs, linkages, etc.) to aid in the reassembly. Good luck!


----------



## ober51 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ouachita said:


> Can't beat $20 for a project motor. One of those running around my parts would be around $250. If nothing else you will learn a lot about outboards by tearing into the thing. Try to see if you can pickup a shop manual for the motor before you get started. Since, you are unfamiliar with them I would also suggest taking lots of pictures as you disassemble things (carbs, linkages, etc.) to aid in the reassembly. Good luck!



Thanks, Ouachita. Any suggestions as to where I can find a service manual for this?


----------



## Ouachita (Apr 27, 2009)

ober51 said:


> Thanks, Ouachita. Any suggestions as to where I can find a service manual for this?


Ebay will probably be your cheapest route.
https://motors.shop.ebay.com/__?_from=R40&_trksid=p3841.m38.l1313&_nkw=johnson+manual&_sacat=


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 27, 2009)

4 things a motor needs to run

fuel
fire
air
compression

have you tryed cranking it? if it wont crank i'd start with checking for spark, just unscrew the plug and let your buddy hold it against the motors head. when you turn it over you should see a spark with the plug grounded to the head. if thats good i'd take the carb apart and clean'er up good. make sure the floats level and seats. shouldnt have a problem once you get a manual for it. 

20 bucks is a heck of a deal


----------



## ober51 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will take it to my brother's house or gf's house. What usually happens is that they will fix the freaking thing and not tell me what they are doing - so I never learn. But this time I will demand some tutelage. I don't even know the year of the mot, lol.

I will take a look now. I know the string won't pull out...what that means, who knows.

Edit- under the cover says 1974, is that the year it was made? The engine also looks pretty old - greasy, rusting, etc. Looks like a film all over everything, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Macgyver (Apr 27, 2009)

ober51 said:


> I don't know anything about anything, especially when it comes to motors. I got this one for 20 bucks, and I knew that I should buy it, lol. The guy said he thinks all dirt and mud got into the motor when he got stuck in a full moon low tide. If that's the case, what am I looking at in terms of repairs? What do I need done? I will have my brother and my gf's father look at it, but in your experience, how much is too much to fix these motors? I was told it was a 1970s. Again, not sure of much, just looking for some help.
> 
> The Model Number: 154046 (I think, hard to read); Serial Number: E0010283
> 
> Here are some pics, I need to take the cowling off and take a few more. Thanks!




That would be Mo. # 15404G it's a 1974 Evinrude 15 hp ..


----------



## ober51 (Apr 27, 2009)

Macgyver said:


> ober51 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know anything about anything, especially when it comes to motors. I got this one for 20 bucks, and I knew that I should buy it, lol. The guy said he thinks all dirt and mud got into the motor when he got stuck in a full moon low tide. If that's the case, what am I looking at in terms of repairs? What do I need done? I will have my brother and my gf's father look at it, but in your experience, how much is too much to fix these motors? I was told it was a 1970s. Again, not sure of much, just looking for some help.
> ...



Awesome, thank you. Would this apply: https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Evinrude-15HP-15404-15455-15-HP-Service-Manual-1974_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3286Q2em20Q2el1116QQhashZitem200172408952QQitemZ200172408952QQptZMotorsQ5fManualsQ5fLiterature

It doesn't mention the G, does that matter? We are going to take a look at the motor tomorrow, hoping it's not seized.


----------



## Ouachita (Apr 28, 2009)

ober51 said:


> Would this apply: https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Evinrude-15HP-15404-15455-15-HP-Service-Manual-1974_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3286Q2em20Q2el1116QQhashZitem200172408952QQitemZ200172408952QQptZMotorsQ5fManualsQ5fLiterature
> 
> It doesn't mention the G, does that matter? We are going to take a look at the motor tomorrow, hoping it's not seized.



That one should cover your motor. It will actually cost more by the time it's shipped than the motor, but well worth it if the motor is able to be salvaged.


----------



## Brine (Apr 28, 2009)

FYI,

I just paid $4.95 (including shipping) for a service manual on a CD on EBAY. Seems like an average price after spending 15 minutes looking for one. Of course, you will have to view it on your PC, or print it out it you prefer.


----------



## ober51 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, I am going to hold off until I get some help looking into the motor. If he thinks it's salvageable, then I'll order it.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 28, 2009)

spray some penetrating fluid in the cylinders and let them sit a day or so


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Apr 28, 2009)

looks like a lot of primer showing dont want to bust your bubble but that motor looks like its been run hot


----------



## ober51 (Apr 28, 2009)

hardwatergrampa said:


> looks like a lot of primer showing dont want to bust your bubble but that motor looks like its been run hot



No bubble bursting at all. I didn't think I got a great motor, just something to take a chance on. My gf's father and I took apart some of the motor today. The pistons may be seized, but he isn't sure if it's because of a cracked rod, head, etc. or something going on with the lower unit? Does that make sense? The pistons are sitting there, but there is a slight amount of wiggle (turning ever so slightly, and I mean slightly). One spark plug looks shot, the other is ok. The lower unit oil came out half milky yellowish/white. I know that's not good. Just not sure what it means - water in there? Still looking for a manual. Anyone know where I can download one rather than wait for the ebay one? 

I just don't know if this thing is worth it - he said that the only way to figure it out is to take it apart. Is that true? Or are there tell tale signs?


----------



## ober51 (Apr 29, 2009)

Another question: anyone use this website? https://shop2.evinrude.com/ext/index.aspx?s1=968eafa08c580381f2ef2b6c6658f002

If so, any experience, negative or not?

Edit: Saw member Grizzly bought something here, anyone else?


----------



## 12ftModder (Apr 29, 2009)

I havent used that site, I believe bassboy has.. I have used www.boats.net for several orders seemed to be a bit cheaper on both parts and shipping... oem or aftermarket parts


----------



## ober51 (May 1, 2009)

Got it all apart today - mud and dirt up in everything. Motor was shot, pistons, carb, head, everything broken. Not too upset because I only spent 20 bucks, but I wished it would have been differently. Oh well, thanks for the help all.


----------

